# TOTUGers Meeting



## Roy&Eira (Mar 27, 2009)

It is just under a month until our next meeting at:-
York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday April 19, 2009
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. 
Refreshments will be provided. 
There will be a business card draw for door prizes.
Bob Greenhalgh will be the MC at our meeting.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00  - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Barbara and David Collinson – trip last year to Italy
3:30 – Roy Martin – Visit the Royal Resorts in Cancun
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members & Buying and Selling your Timeshare - Mike Muszynski
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.


----------



## Dori (Mar 27, 2009)

Sorry we won't be there, Roy.  As I mentioned to you, we'll be in Reno at that time.  Regards to everyone.  Have a great time!   

Dori


----------



## Roy&Eira (Apr 11, 2009)

*Update April 11, 2009*

It is just over a week until our next meeting at:-
York Reception Centre at 1100 Millwood Rd., Toronto, Ontario M4H 1A3
Date - Sunday April 19, 2009
Time - 2:00pm to 5:00pm

A donation of $5 per person to cover the meeting costs. Refreshments will be provided. 
There will be a business card draw for door prizes.
Bob Greenhalgh will be the MC at our meeting.

The proposed agenda for the meeting is:-
2:00  - 30 minutes to mingle
2:30 - Welcome, comments from the previous meeting (if any), self introduction of all couples (recent exchanges, favorite places to visit/exchange, TUG 'handle', etc.)
3:00 – Barbara and David Collinson – trip last year to Italy
3:30 – Roy Martin – Visit the Royal Resorts in Cancun & update from DAE
4:00 - Update on resorts owned by T.O. TUG members & Buying and Selling your Timeshare - Mike Muszynski
4:15 - Discussion of items for next meeting (i.e. exchange info and experiences, schedule format and venue for future meetings, info from other TUG members & groups, etc.)
4:30 - Another 30 min. to mingle
5:00 – End of meeting	

Potential discussion items for this or future meetings
    - Fractional Ownership - David McIntosh
    - China visit - Lynn Ortiz
    -  Jane Karpenko - compile a list of what members have to sell and rent	
    - Timeshare resale’s – Roy Martin – Members experiences “Blue Bay Advisors”?

We are looking for discussion items or presentations for our meeting 
If you plan to attend please let us know, so that we can have seating and refreshments for the appropriate number of people.   
It you can contribute any items for the sign-in/business card draw. Please bring them along.


----------

